# Gnocchi Piemontese



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 28, 2007)

Is this the correct name for Potato Gnocchi?

Anyhoo, I'm looking for a good potato gnocchi recipe.  I have a few now, but they are all different in their ingredient ratios.

What are the tips and tricks you folks have?  I've heard use as little flour as possible to keep them light.  What sauces are traditional?

Any help would be most appreciated!


----------



## ironchef (Aug 28, 2007)

The full term for potato gnocchi is gnocchi di patate. Adding Piemontese, Toscana, etc. just calls for how that gnocchi is prepared in the style of that specific region, or it refers to the ingredients in the sauce (i.e. Gnocchi alla Fiorentina will probably have spinach). Other types of Gnocchi are referred to by their full names (i.e. Gnocchi alla Romana which contains no potatoes, but uses semolina flour) but potato gnocchi is just referred to as simply gnocchi, as it is the "generic" preparation. 

As far as recipes, I've pretty much just stuck to Mario Batali's for a basic gnocchi dough. Traditional sauces are regional, but a few are a simple pomodoro, sage-pancetta-brown butter, bolognese, or sausage based ragu.


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 28, 2007)

I use Mario's recipe also.  What I discovered from making it a few times is that it is important to have a potato ricer.  Until I got one, I couldn't get the dough to turn out.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!

I did lots of experimenting today (about 6hrs worth of gnocchi experiments).
Tried Mario's, and a few others before settling on Thomas Keller's recipe (with a few modifications).

2lb of Russets
1.5-C All Purpose Flour
3 Large Egg Yolks
2-t Kosher Salt

I baked the russets at 375ºF until cooked, then fed them through a food mill.  Folded in the egg yolks, salt, and 1/4-C increments of flour until a sticky dough came together.  Floured my counter, scraped the dough out, floured the top of the dough, and flattened it out.  Cut into cherry sized pieces and rolled into balls.  Then I stuck them in the freezer to firm up a bit before taking them out to roll over the back of a fork.  Froze them and put 'em into a ziplock bag.

They were very light and tender.  The first couple batches had a bit too much flour which made them a bit chewy - but once I got the flour right they were fantastic.

Tried them with butter and parm (great), and then tried them tossed with some homemade pesto (also excellent).

Gonna' try pan-frying some of them now.

Thanks again guys!


----------

